# Xchange Leasing BS



## uber jay (May 14, 2016)

So I have been driving uber fir almost a year now. I first started off with renting a car for about 3 months, then I leased a car with the Xchange leasing program. I got a 2015 Hyundai Elantra for $115/wk. So as you know the payments come out weekly. Also, incase anyone was wondering if child support garnishmant on your Uber earnings is possible, it is, because they take it out also every week from my earnings (thanks to my ex for letting them know). Anyways.. I was only doing uber because I needed a car and also to figure out what I wanted to do with myself when I grow up, lol.. so recently in December I opened a new business and started working Uber less and spending more time working on my new business. Between the lease and child support payments I was hardly making anything so I decided to stop uber all together in late January and still keep the car and just make the payments outside of uber. So being so busy with everything, 2 or 3 weeks went by and I start getting calls to make a payment with a credit card for my lease. So I made 1 week worth. Then I get a call that my car is 'OUT FOR REPOSSESSION' unless I make 2 payments over the phone.. Now comes the good stuff... listen carefully..
So Xchange leasing tell me that I need to make 2 payments to bring it to under 21 days past due which will stop the repo process. So I give them my credit card over the phone as I am driving around. After they confirm payment, they tell me they will notify the repo company via email to remove me from the repo list and to "PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS", I was like "what does that mean", they said, "PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS".. I told them what do you want me to do, put it in my garage and hide it? They told me that they can not advise me what to do, just to secure it. I asked Chelsie, who took my payment on March 7th about noon, if the car was being tracked via GPS and if they can take it from me anywhere, and she told me that she didn't know of any tracking devise in the car. I said, what am I supposed to do, drive around all day and try and avoid a repo? I told her that there was a GPS installed when I leased it, that's why it took 6 days before I could pick it up from the dealer and start earning extra cash for driving with Uber. I asked to speak with an Xchange leasing manager and she told me that she would put in a request and someone will call me within 48 hours. She told me to call back tomorrow and see if my account was removed from the repo company list. I hang up with Chelsie because I was getting nowhere with her..
So I go about my business the the next 5 hours and feeling really 'on edge' that my car can be taken anywhere or anytime if I leave it like at gas station, restaurant, my shop or at home. I was like if they take it, then I'll have to Uber home. Can you believe that she told me to use Lyft!!! (Way to go Travis for trying to Maximize your earnings having me uber home when I come out of a bathroom and my car is gone!) This was an uneasy time and very stressful for me as I had tons of supplies in my car for my business and I felt like I was hiding from the repo man. So I call back Xchange leasing at about 5pm the same day and spoke to Brittney and asked her if they removed my repo from the system yet and she said not yet. I also put in another request to have a manager call me. I asked her if she knew of a tracking devise in the car and she told me that 'yes' it does have one and you are being tracked by us (xchange leasing) and the repo company.. By time we were done with the call, she did confirm that the car was indeed removed from the repo company list and all was well now and I didn't need to PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS anymore.
________________________________________________________________
Today 3/9, got this email:
You've breached your lease agreement
You are now 21 days or more past due on your lease payments and have breached your lease agreement.

To avoid losing your vehicle, you must pay off the outstanding lease balance by making a direct payment. Failure to pay the past due amount will result in us pursuing remedies available under the lease and applicable law, including termination of your lease and recovery of the vehicle. See direct payment options here. Blah blah blah blah...
________________________________________________________________________

As of this posting I still have not heard from a manager, so I called Xchange Leasing and spoke to Naomi and asked her if a manager can call me as I already have 2 requests in. She told me that she did not see any requests, but that she would put one in and a manager will reach me in 24-48 hours. I'm like SMH!

Basically this entire situation stressed me out and I was very scared and uneasy the entire day thinking my car could be taken anywhere.. More to come....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The number of people who come out ahead on Uber leases is miniscule


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber jay said:


> So I have been driving uber fir almost a year now. I first started off with renting a car for about 3 months, then I leased a car with the Xchange leasing program. I got a 2015 Hyundai Elantra for $115/wk. So as you know the payments come out weekly. Also, incase anyone was wondering if child support garnishmant on your Uber earnings is possible, it is, because they take it out also every week from my earnings (thanks to my ex for letting them know). Anyways.. I was only doing uber because I needed a car and also to figure out what I wanted to do with myself when I grow up, lol.. so recently in December I opened a new business and started working Uber less and spending more time working on my new business. Between the lease and child support payments I was hardly making anything so I decided to stop uber all together in late January and still keep the car and just make the payments outside of uber. So being so busy with everything, 2 or 3 weeks went by and I start getting calls to make a payment with a credit card for my lease. So I made 1 week worth. Then I get a call that my car is 'OUT FOR REPOSSESSION' unless I make 2 payments over the phone.. Now comes the good stuff... listen carefully..
> So Xchange leasing tell me that I need to make 2 payments to bring it to under 21 days past due which will stop the repo process. So I give them my credit card over the phone as I am driving around. After they confirm payment, they tell me they will notify the repo company via email to remove me from the repo list and to "PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS", I was like "what does that mean", they said, "PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS".. I told them what do you want me to do, put it in my garage and hide it? They told me that they can not advise me what to do, just to secure it. I asked Chelsie, who took my payment on March 7th about noon, if the car was being tracked via GPS and if they can take it from me anywhere, and she told me that she didn't know of any tracking devise in the car. I said, what am I supposed to do, drive around all day and try and avoid a repo? I told her that there was a GPS installed when I leased it, that's why it took 6 days before I could pick it up from the dealer and start earning extra cash for driving with Uber. I asked to speak with an Xchange leasing manager and she told me that she would put in a request and someone will call me within 48 hours. She told me to call back tomorrow and see if my account was removed from the repo company list. I hang up with Chelsie because I was getting nowhere with her..
> So I go about my business the the next 5 hours and feeling really 'on edge' that my car can be taken anywhere or anytime if I leave it like at gas station, restaurant, my shop or at home. I was like if they take it, then I'll have to Uber home. Can you believe that she told me to use Lyft!!! (Way to go Travis for trying to Maximize your earnings having me uber home when I come out of a bathroom and my car is gone!) This was an uneasy time and very stressful for me as I had tons of supplies in my car for my business and I felt like I was hiding from the repo man. So I call back Xchange leasing at about 5pm the same day and spoke to Brittney and asked her if they removed my repo from the system yet and she said not yet. I also put in another request to have a manager call me. I asked her if she knew of a tracking devise in the car and she told me that 'yes' it does have one and you are being tracked by us (xchange leasing) and the repo company.. By time we were done with the call, she did confirm that the car was indeed removed from the repo company list and all was well now and I didn't need to PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS anymore.
> ________________________________________________________________
> ...


Now you see why Uber loses money...
Management that goes in circles


----------



## MissLucy (Feb 21, 2017)

uber jay said:


> So I have been driving uber fir almost a year now. I first started off with renting a car for about 3 months, then I leased a car with the Xchange leasing program. I got a 2015 Hyundai Elantra for $115/wk. So as you know the payments come out weekly. Also, incase anyone was wondering if child support garnishmant on your Uber earnings is possible, it is, because they take it out also every week from my earnings (thanks to my ex for letting them know). Anyways.. I was only doing uber because I needed a car and also to figure out what I wanted to do with myself when I grow up, lol.. so recently in December I opened a new business and started working Uber less and spending more time working on my new business. Between the lease and child support payments I was hardly making anything so I decided to stop uber all together in late January and still keep the car and just make the payments outside of uber. So being so busy with everything, 2 or 3 weeks went by and I start getting calls to make a payment with a credit card for my lease. So I made 1 week worth. Then I get a call that my car is 'OUT FOR REPOSSESSION' unless I make 2 payments over the phone.. Now comes the good stuff... listen carefully..
> So Xchange leasing tell me that I need to make 2 payments to bring it to under 21 days past due which will stop the repo process. So I give them my credit card over the phone as I am driving around. After they confirm payment, they tell me they will notify the repo company via email to remove me from the repo list and to "PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS", I was like "what does that mean", they said, "PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS".. I told them what do you want me to do, put it in my garage and hide it? They told me that they can not advise me what to do, just to secure it. I asked Chelsie, who took my payment on March 7th about noon, if the car was being tracked via GPS and if they can take it from me anywhere, and she told me that she didn't know of any tracking devise in the car. I said, what am I supposed to do, drive around all day and try and avoid a repo? I told her that there was a GPS installed when I leased it, that's why it took 6 days before I could pick it up from the dealer and start earning extra cash for driving with Uber. I asked to speak with an Xchange leasing manager and she told me that she would put in a request and someone will call me within 48 hours. She told me to call back tomorrow and see if my account was removed from the repo company list. I hang up with Chelsie because I was getting nowhere with her..
> So I go about my business the the next 5 hours and feeling really 'on edge' that my car can be taken anywhere or anytime if I leave it like at gas station, restaurant, my shop or at home. I was like if they take it, then I'll have to Uber home. Can you believe that she told me to use Lyft!!! (Way to go Travis for trying to Maximize your earnings having me uber home when I come out of a bathroom and my car is gone!) This was an uneasy time and very stressful for me as I had tons of supplies in my car for my business and I felt like I was hiding from the repo man. So I call back Xchange leasing at about 5pm the same day and spoke to Brittney and asked her if they removed my repo from the system yet and she said not yet. I also put in another request to have a manager call me. I asked her if she knew of a tracking devise in the car and she told me that 'yes' it does have one and you are being tracked by us (xchange leasing) and the repo company.. By time we were done with the call, she did confirm that the car was indeed removed from the repo company list and all was well now and I didn't need to PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS anymore.
> ________________________________________________________________
> ...


I didn't quite get all of that. Can you repeat it again?


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

uber jay said:


> So I have been driving uber fir almost a year now. I first started off with renting a car for about 3 months, then I leased a car with the Xchange leasing program. I got a 2015 Hyundai Elantra for $115/wk. So as you know the payments come out weekly. Also, incase anyone was wondering if child support garnishmant on your Uber earnings is possible, it is, because they take it out also every week from my earnings (thanks to my ex for letting them know). Anyways.. I was only doing uber because I needed a car and also to figure out what I wanted to do with myself when I grow up, lol.. so recently in December I opened a new business and started working Uber less and spending more time working on my new business. Between the lease and child support payments I was hardly making anything so I decided to stop uber all together in late January and still keep the car and just make the payments outside of uber. So being so busy with everything, 2 or 3 weeks went by and I start getting calls to make a payment with a credit card for my lease. So I made 1 week worth. Then I get a call that my car is 'OUT FOR REPOSSESSION' unless I make 2 payments over the phone.. Now comes the good stuff... listen carefully..
> So Xchange leasing tell me that I need to make 2 payments to bring it to under 21 days past due which will stop the repo process. So I give them my credit card over the phone as I am driving around. After they confirm payment, they tell me they will notify the repo company via email to remove me from the repo list and to "PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS", I was like "what does that mean", they said, "PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS".. I told them what do you want me to do, put it in my garage and hide it? They told me that they can not advise me what to do, just to secure it. I asked Chelsie, who took my payment on March 7th about noon, if the car was being tracked via GPS and if they can take it from me anywhere, and she told me that she didn't know of any tracking devise in the car. I said, what am I supposed to do, drive around all day and try and avoid a repo? I told her that there was a GPS installed when I leased it, that's why it took 6 days before I could pick it up from the dealer and start earning extra cash for driving with Uber. I asked to speak with an Xchange leasing manager and she told me that she would put in a request and someone will call me within 48 hours. She told me to call back tomorrow and see if my account was removed from the repo company list. I hang up with Chelsie because I was getting nowhere with her..
> So I go about my business the the next 5 hours and feeling really 'on edge' that my car can be taken anywhere or anytime if I leave it like at gas station, restaurant, my shop or at home. I was like if they take it, then I'll have to Uber home. Can you believe that she told me to use Lyft!!! (Way to go Travis for trying to Maximize your earnings having me uber home when I come out of a bathroom and my car is gone!) This was an uneasy time and very stressful for me as I had tons of supplies in my car for my business and I felt like I was hiding from the repo man. So I call back Xchange leasing at about 5pm the same day and spoke to Brittney and asked her if they removed my repo from the system yet and she said not yet. I also put in another request to have a manager call me. I asked her if she knew of a tracking devise in the car and she told me that 'yes' it does have one and you are being tracked by us (xchange leasing) and the repo company.. By time we were done with the call, she did confirm that the car was indeed removed from the repo company list and all was well now and I didn't need to PLEASE SECURE THE VEHICLE FOR UP TO 48 HOURS anymore.
> ________________________________________________________________
> ...


I've had some hard financial times.

I've become VERY frugal. Every wealthy person, not rich person, is frugal. Lots of rich people spend more than what they earn. I sleep so much better at night knowing I have money in the bank and all my bills are paid.

Hope you can get some emergency fund/savings in the bank so you can have less stress and sleep better. Manage the pennies and the dollars will take care of them selves.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I'll just say this because this was waaay longer than I could understand. As long as you make the payments each and every week, Uber will not bother you about driving. Xchange will be happy to take your payments via the Western Union website or Western Union 800. All instantly apply to the account. I did not drive for several weeks but made my payments as I could. Still not where I should be but I am trying to get better. This too shall pass...



uber jay said:


> Between the lease and child support payments I was hardly making anything so I decided to stop uber all together in late January and still keep the car and just make the payments outside of uber. So being so busy with everything, 2 or 3 weeks went by and I start getting calls to make a payment with a credit card for my lease


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been doing Xchange Lease for over a year. Never had one issue with them. Good program for what it is


----------

